

Facebook and Twitter are creating a vain generation of self-obsessed people - rblion
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2020378/Facebook-Twitter-creating-vain-generation-self-obsessed-people.html#ixzz1U21zZjzi

======
pyoung
I highly doubt vanity is a unique trait of our generation. It has been around
forever. Facebook and twitter just make it easier for individuals to
demonstrate it to a wide audience.

